# allscreen_flags on FreeBSD 11.0



## balanga (Mar 14, 2017)

Having upgraded to FreeBSD 11.0 from 10.3 my entry `allscreens_flags="MODE_279"`in /etc/rc.conf  no longer works. What should I replace it with?


----------



## aa (Mar 15, 2017)

You can try fallback to sc in /boot/loader.conf

```
kern.vty=sc
```


----------

